# Red Bull – Can synthetic Taurine lead to heart damage?



## DavidAllan (Aug 24, 2008)

I was watching the news the other morning before work and the local TV news reported that recent studies show Red Bull is linked to heart damage.

I searched on Google to get some more information about these findings and discovered the following:

FoxNews: Aug 15 reports: Red Bull might give you wings but new research suggests just one can of the popular energy drink may increase the risk of heart damage.

IVillage: August 18 HealthDay News shows Drinking too much of the popular Red bull energy drink may lead to heart damage says an Australian study.

ABC News in Nevada reports You may want to think twice before grabbing a can of Red bull. A new study says just one can of the Sugar Free beverage may up your risk of heart damage. This may be due to it causing the blood to become stickier, thus raising the risk of blood clots which can cause heart attacks and strokes.

Red Bull contains sodium citrate, a flavor additive. Americans consume far too much sodium, putting them at risk for high blood pressure and heart disease. It is also stated that extremely large oral dosages may produce gastrointestinal disturbances.

Red Bull vehemently denies that their drink is harmful to anybody. When I researched further on Wikipedia, it stated that natural Taurine can help the heart. Conversely, the synthetic Taurine has a negative effect on the heart. It is also stated on Wikipedia that it is the synthetic Taurine (the type that Red Bull uses) can lead to heart damage.

L-taurine, the natural Taurine contained in some energy drinks on the market, has been shown to reduce the risks of heart disease and combat heart damage, including heart disease, diabetes, stroke, Alzheimer's disease and arthritis. Some of them also contain green tea leaf extract, which helps metabolize fat and reduce the risk of cancers, heart and liver disease.

It is shocking that most of the students that participated in the Australian study have refused to drink Red Bull, and will never consume it after learning the results of the study.

With 75 million energy drinks being consumed on a daily basis, how can we warn the younger generation of the dangers of drinking these kinds of beverages? With increased consumption of beverages like Red Bull, it will lead to increased health problems & possibly lead to more deaths.

The time is now to urge the public to discover another alternative that won't send us to an early grave. We can't allow drinks like Red Bull to kill us. We can still get the benefit of that desired energy boost without having the huge trade-off of heart disease or other health concerns. We must start an energy drink revolution, and call to arms before it is too late.

I did some further investigation, and found another alternative. *aren't i big and clever nah nah nah*. I'm in no way affiliated with this product, but thought I would just tell you that there are other options.

David Allan


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Good read. Never heard about this before. I dont drink them anyways but its nice to know about the harmful substances that are legal and popular.


----------



## Halfman halfbiscuit (Apr 4, 2008)

This was in the paper a week or so back

Red Bull gives you.... increased risk of heart disease, say scientists | Mail Online


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

good point. well made zara.

bonus points for you.


----------



## architekt (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm sure far more people die from aclohol related heart disease than from drinking a few cans of redbull. Fair enough, it might be bad for ya, but so are a lot of things in life!

Its all about moderation...and not always about looking for another 'healthier' alternative all the time.

.02


----------



## cyclone1231466867948 (Oct 19, 2008)

hey mate only just read your thread thanks i always use redbull thats a real eye opener.


----------



## johnoliver70 (Jun 8, 2011)

Quoting from Wikipedia



> The results of a study showed that the ingestion of one, 250mL can of sugar-free Red Bull, in a sample of 30 healthy young adults, had an immediate detrimental effect on both endothelial function, and normal blood coagulation. This temporarily raised the cardiovascular risk in these individuals to a level comparable to that of an individual with established coronary artery disease.


I have experienced some negative effects from Red Bull myself. Couple months ago I drank 3 cans of Red Bull in order to stay awake for a night flight. When I was travelling to the airport my heart started racing but after check-in everything was back to normal. The funny thing is that I fell asleep as soon as the plain lift off.

_____________________________


----------



## Acevaux (Sep 22, 2011)

Lol seems an influx of spambots today ;(


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Well spotted Acevaux, on your second post too!

I find anyone who registers with a name e.g. jim smith or Muscle Head is fine but the minute you get no spaces jimsmith or musclehead and there are numbers added - 110jimsmith or jimsmith110, musclehead110 they tend to be spam.

I hardly post nowadays because I spend at least an hour EVERY DAY deleting these people and their posts.

IF YOU DON'T PLAN ON POSTING OR GETTING INVOLVED KEEP TROLLING BECAUSE IF YOU JOIN AND DON'T POST I'LL DELETE YOU!


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I hate to sound cynical but if you thought red bull was ever good for you then your being naive, especially if you needed someone to point this out to you. For starters its a high energy low nutrient beverage with some stimulants banged in. There's been links with these sorts of beverages and cardio vascular disease, peripheral vascular disease, and diabetes for years.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Extreme said:


> Well spotted Acevaux, on your second post too!
> 
> I find anyone who registers with a name e.g. jim smith or Muscle Head is fine but the minute you get no spaces jimsmith or musclehead and there are numbers added - 110jimsmith or jimsmith110, musclehead110 they tend to be spam.
> 
> ...


wow extreme! you must have a new routine, that's one hell of a transformation, keep up the good work


----------



## Acevaux (Sep 22, 2011)

Extreme said:


> Well spotted Acevaux, on your second post too!
> 
> I find anyone who registers with a name e.g. jim smith or Muscle Head is fine but the minute you get no spaces jimsmith or musclehead and there are numbers added - 110jimsmith or jimsmith110, musclehead110 they tend to be spam.
> 
> ...


So I'll start to think of things to type instead of just reading incase I get deleted then ;(

Sorry extreme!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

i get similar things in my shop, people come in say they need 3 red bulls a day to keep going, but wont change because its a quick fix and doing things in a more sensible way takes time to take effect


----------



## Daniel1466868027 (Mar 30, 2012)

Red bull is addictive like cofee, a lot of people cant leave home without having a cup of cofee, its an addiction

tea is also addictive but much less powerfull than cofee


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I've had massive cocaine sessions in my youth and I have also drunk 5/6 cans of redbull a night when being "designated driver"... I slept better on the coke!

Redbull is the devil IMO!!!


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Monster zero carb is the only energy drink I have apart from no sugar relentless no carbs full stop


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

Take the red bull from me but just try and get my coffee ...


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

flint said:


> Take the red bull from me but just try and get my coffee ...


Must admit I drink alot of coffee myself!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Regardless of any negative side effects I believe many will still drink, including me. Forever are reports being released explaining that certain things could POTENTIALLY cause this or that side effect later on in life. A year or so later another report comes out then revealing that maybe the last report wasn't as accurate as first thought as new studies have shown.......

I drink red bull, and a lot of the cheaper alternatives and will continue to do so, admittedly if I have too much I might get the shakes a little lol and experience the crash etc. I'm still gunna drink it! I wouldn't get too excited about deciding wether to continue drinking it or not.

Altho I will say the advertising is a bit misleading, I'm still yet to sprout any wings? LOL sorry haha.


----------

